
Property: Giving superpowers to CSS variables - feross
https://web.dev/at-property/
======
uxamanda
Exciting seeing more SASS features coming to CSS. Being able to edit CSS
without a build step makes it much more flexible and clear.

------
The_rationalist
Wow this push the boundaries of what is possible! So sad that as usual,
Firefox will slow down human progress.

